

The Secret Life of Machines - GHFigs
http://www.exploratorium.edu/ronh/SLOM/index.html

======
lec
Thanks for posting this. This is one of my favorite series. The guy who does
the presentation is the quintessential engineer. This is great geek stuff.

------
donw
I loved this series as a kid, and for some reason, also really liked the theme
music -- it's "Take 5" by Dave Brubeck.

~~~
loaf
The theme music was actually Val Bennett's "The Russians are Coming", a
version of Brubeck's Take Five. It's been permanently stuck in my head since I
first saw this series years ago.

------
pronoiac
Uh oh. These got popular before, & the Exploratorium site got overwhelmed. So,
check out the torrents.

------
st3fan
This is a brilliant tv show for geeks!

